# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Mom Diagnosed with ALS (Lou Gehrig's Disease)...Help?

## TCE

As the title says, my mom was diagnosed with ALS two days ago and the medical community has effectively said she's screwed. If anyone has any experience with this or knows anyone who had, I would appreciate it. Thanks in advance. 

This is pretty much all I have found on alternative methods: http://www.naturalnews.com/028734_ALS_remedies.html

----------


## fedup100

Was diagnosed with mixed connective tissue disease which included ALS and Scleroderma in 1992.  Was give 2 years to live.  I heard of Dr. Harry Browns work with antibiotic Minocycline and scleroderma.

I was fortunate to have had a Dr. that allowed  me to take the antibiotic.  I took it for two years and I have survived to tell the story.

This antibiotic has now been shown to stop most cancers in it's tract with no kill off or side effects.

Run to this treatment as fast as you can and do not let any dr. talk you out of it.

This book tells you how to take it and how much, get it:

http://www.brightsurf.com/buy/books/...your-life.html

----------


## Ethek

I would say firstly, diet diet diet. 

A book  'Could it Be B12'  Look it up on Amazon, pay attention to the elaborate, hard to maximize and often broke absorption process for B12 in the modern American diet, stomach PH and bacterial balance being critical.


The other poster pointed to AntiBiotics. I would be careful... antibiotics usually level the balance of your gut floor.   To throw out another line of thought that antibiotics might actually encourage an imbalance with yeast. Perhaps the antibotic he sites might well also discourage yeast or fungal issues. I'm not a doctor but these issues require a full, comprehensive understanding.  I thought this was intresting http://www.healthlyceum.com/id5.html

----------


## MRoCkEd

Please see a doctor and do not take medical advice from here.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I am so sorry to hear that TCE.  My prayers are with you, your mother, and your family.  i wish there was something more I could do.

----------


## Tenbatsu

The reason the antibiotics worked is most likely because you didn't have ALS but borrelia burgdorferi, or better known as lyme disease.  Lyme mimics many chronic inflammatory diseases including ALS, MS, CFS, rheumatoid arthritis, Parkinson's disease and many more.  

Getting her blood tested for lyme disease can be an option.  Unfortunately the lyme bacteria embeds itself deep in the tissue of your body allowing it to hide from the immune system which prevents your body from producing antibodies against it.  The antibodies are what they need to find to diagnose you with lyme disease.  Some of the most heavily infected people routinely test negative.

Your mother should definitely try a tetracycline antibiotic like doxycycline or minocycline at low doses to start out with as a severe herxhemier reaction can occur from the die off.  This is espcially true if she has chronic lyme disease that has been brewing for many years.  It's best to start at low doses and work your way up while sticking to a strict detoxing regimen while supporting your body with vitamins and minerals.  I have a lot of experience with lyme disease as I currently have it myself.  If your mother happens to respond to antibiotic treatment feel free to PM me, I will help you.  If you can't find a doctor to get you antibiotics I can also help with that as well.

----------


## TCE

> Was diagnosed with mixed connective tissue disease which included ALS and Scleroderma in 1992.  Was give 2 years to live.  I heard of Dr. Harry Browns work with antibiotic Minocycline and scleroderma.
> 
> I was fortunate to have had a Dr. that allowed  me to take the antibiotic.  I took it for two years and I have survived to tell the story.
> 
> This antibiotic has now been shown to stop most cancers in it's tract with no kill off or side effects.
> 
> Run to this treatment as fast as you can and do not let any dr. talk you out of it.
> 
> This book tells you how to take it and how much, get it:
> ...


She doesn't have very many of the scleroderma symptoms, though. We have tried several antibiotics with no success.




> I would say firstly, diet diet diet.
> 
> A book 'Could it Be B12' Look it up on Amazon, pay attention to the elaborate, hard to maximize and often broke absorption process for B12 in the modern American diet, stomach PH and bacterial balance being critical.
> 
> 
> The other poster pointed to AntiBiotics. I would be careful... antibiotics usually level the balance of your gut floor. To throw out another line of thought that antibiotics might actually encourage an imbalance with yeast. Perhaps the antibotic he sites might well also discourage yeast or fungal issues. I'm not a doctor but these issues require a full, comprehensive understanding. I thought this was intresting http://www.healthlyceum.com/id5.html


I definitely agree with you about diet. I am firmly convinced most diseases can be dramatically helped by switching to an all-raw organic diet. Unfortunately, she won't do that, which is disappointing, but the people who do that are seriously heroes. We have switched her to a diet that is all-organic and mostly simple, one-ingredient foods. We have tried it before, but not to this extent. We did a couple of candida cleanses to no avail. 




> Please see a doctor and do not take medical advice from here.


We have seen many doctors over a couple of states, the best there is, supposedly and all have said the same thing, that the only thing they can do is prescribe one particular drug and it can only extend her life by a bit, but that's all. The side effects are deadly. Additionally, she was mis-diagnosed for two years, so my entire family is not very high on the medical community right now.

Gunny: Thank you. You have done more than enough already, now you just have to push through in a month and take one for liberty. 

Tenbatsu: She has been tested a couple of times for Lyme disease and each time it showed nothing. Is the only way to know if you have it by beginning treatment? What are the main symptoms? How are you doing currently?

----------


## squarepusher

Cannabis/Rick Simpson Hemp Oil is shown to be beneficial for neurodegenerative diseases

http://www.projectavalon.net/forum/showthread.php?t=660

Medical benefits of cannabis.

Marijuana Cuts Lung Cancer Tumor Growth In Half, Study Shows http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0417193338.htm

Heart study finds benefit from pot
http://www.ocregister.com/ocr/sectio...cle_471358.php

Marijuana Chemical Fights Hardened Arteries
http://www.webmd.com/heart-disease/n...dened-arteries

Marijuana can prevent blindness in Glaucoma patients. http://www.preventblindness.org/reso...ijuanaFS01.PDF

Use of Marijuana to Treat Glaucoma
http://www.medem.com/medlb/article_d...C&sub_cat=2012

Cannabinoids promote embryonic and adult hippocampus neurogenesis and produce anxiolytic- and antidepressant-like effects
http://www.jci.org/115/11/3104?FIRST...855602212_4399

Decreased Depression In Cannabis Users, Study Says
http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=6586

Marijuana users report less depression.
http://www.doctordeluca.com/Library/...nMjUsers05.pdf

Medical marijuana for ADD YouTube - Medical marijuana for ADD and it's good for kids!

Study backs medicinal benefits of cannabis
http://www.cbc.ca/health/story/2000/...bis000301.html

U.S. Government Knew In 1974: THC Inhibits Cancer Tumors http://projectcensored.org/publications/2001/22.html

and to recent research in Spain finding that THC stopped brain tumors in rats and protected surrounding nerve tissue, demonstrating neuroprotectant aspect of Cannabinoids. PDF of Dr. Guzman's research: http://americanmarijuana.org/Guzman-Cancer.pdf

*There is also evidence that cannabis is protective against the neurotoxic effects of stroke and head injury. Further evidence shows that cannabis is effective in slowing the progression of various neurodegenerative diseases such as Alzheimer's, MS, Parkinson's, and ALS (Lou Gehrig's Disease).
http://stroke.ahajournals.org/cgi/co...ract/36/5/1071
http://www.pnas.org/cgi/content/full/95/14/8268
http://www.jneurosci.org/cgi/content/full/21/17/6475
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/en...&dopt=Citation
http://brain.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/...ll/126/10/2191
http://www.letfreedomgrow.com/cmu/am..._sclerosis.htm

Cannabis also protects mice against brain cell death caused by alcohol.
http://jpet.aspetjournals.org/cgi/co...urcetype=HWCIT*



for more info on Rick Simpson Hemp Oil see the blog in my sig

----------


## Tenbatsu

> Tenbatsu: She has been tested a couple of times for Lyme disease and each time it showed nothing. Is the only way to know if you have it by beginning treatment? What are the main symptoms? How are you doing currently?


Everyone is affected differently when it comes to lyme disease.  Muscle spasms are generally the first sign but that's within the first year or so.  After that lyme usually does either or both of these two two things:  It hits your large joints; knees, shoulders - and/or it goes to your brain where it can cause all kinds of problems.  

Numbness in the face, slurred speech, tinnitus, gradual loss of eyesight, constant migraines, vertigo, dizziness, loss of taste; these are just a few of the hundred of symptoms neuro lyme can produce.   There really are too many symptoms to list.  

Thankfully I caught mine within the first year of infection and have been spared the lengthy battle with chronic lyme disease.  My girlfriend was not so lucky as she most likely picked it up doing archeology in 2004.  She has chronic neuro lyme and it has been a battle for the past two years to get her back into a normal condition.  I will say this, doctors are generally useless, even some of the lyme literate ones.  We have had more success treating ourselves than through the thousands of dollars spent with the medical establishment.  She was first diagnosed with MS but we decided to get her tested for lyme which came back just slightly negative but basically right on the line.  That was enough for me to believe she had it.  We had just watched the documentary Under Our Skin two months before this so we had a  basic understanding of how the blood tests are a poor indicator of infection.

I have a few questions for you too.  What type of antibiotics has she tried so far and what dosages were prescribed?  Did her symptoms get worse while on them?   How long did she stay on them?

Edit: I forgot to address one of your questions.  For people who routinely test negative some lyme literate doctors use a natural antibiotic called samento (cats claw) to see whether or not lyme is present.  When used at a relatively high dose for three days you will more than likely get a herxhemier reaction from it which will more or less prove that you have lyme or one of its coninfections .  Using doxycycline can also produce this same effect but can be risky for someone who has chronic neuro lyme.  My girlfriend started out at doxy 200mg/day after she was prescribed it by her primary care doctor.  After two days the herxheimer reaction in her brain was so severe and she had to stop it altogether.

Also note, there is a growing consenus that attacking lyme while not attacking its coinfections is futile.  All coninfections need to be tested for and treated accordingly in order for the treatment to be successful.

----------


## Cowlesy

So sorry to hear TCE 

But Mark is right.  This forum is definitely not a place for medical advice.  There may be some good suggestions, but like you are already doing, your homework is the best work on the subject.

Sorry

----------


## CaseyJones

> Please see a doctor and do not take medical advice from here.


+infinity

----------


## squarepusher

yes, take some expensive pharmaceuticals, the FDA/Pharmacetucal's/Doctors are looking out for you =]

----------


## Danke

> Please see a doctor and do not take medical advice from here.





> +infinity





> So sorry to hear TCE 
> 
> But Mark is right.  This forum is definitely not a place for medical advice.  There may be some good suggestions, but like you are already doing, your homework is the best work on the subject.
> 
> Sorry


I'd say, don't take the advice of the Mods on this forum.  




> yes, take some expensive pharmaceuticals, the FDA/Pharmacetucal's/Doctors are looking out for you =]


Shack.

----------


## Ethek

> I definitely agree with you about diet. I am firmly convinced most diseases can be dramatically helped by switching to an all-raw organic diet. Unfortunately, she won't do that, which is disappointing, but the people who do that are seriously heroes. We have switched her to a diet that is all-organic and mostly simple, one-ingredient foods. We have tried it before, but not to this extent. We did a couple of candida cleanses to no avail.


Simple is good. Inflammation can happen with food as well as for microbs. Most common allergies should be looked at on the diet.   Humans are not well equiped to handle processed grains. I would cut out Wheat flour, and maybe oats unless you can find a gluten free source.  I would also be mindful of anything with soy.

Dairy is another large one, use a gluten free pancake mix with coconut milk. Sugar is another big thing to watch (yeast growth which causes carb cravings)
 Id avoid the rice milk for that reason 
It sounds far out but it gets better the more you build your arsenal. I would not worry about all raw. I couldn't do that.  Just eliminate one thing at a time.

You absolutely need to read the book 'Could it be B12' with an eye on how poor the standard diet is, even if its 'healthy' sounding if its loaded with carbs it likely is not what your body needs.    Good luck. I see some room for optimism because you have a lot of understanding to come by and room to move with the diet.

----------


## dannno

> Please see a doctor and do not take medical advice from here.


The doctor said she's screwed, this is all they have.

I personally don't take advice from the Medical Industrial Establishment.

----------


## Ethek

Found the book on Amazon

Could it Be B12

Lots of information that could be relevent to your mom. No raw diet required but you might go whole hog if you read the book. I think Alkalinity in the multistep process and how that is so easily (and negatively) affected by modern diet or mass doses of antibiotics, was the real eye opener for me. Made absolute sense to my matrix of beliefs around personal health. 

Check out This Review Someone whos doctor suspected ALS screened for B12 Deficiency.

----------


## dannno

Looks like unfiltered apple cider vinegar is going to help quite a bit as well, according to the link posted in the OP, the post right above mine, making yourself more alkaline.

----------


## fedup100

> The reason the antibiotics worked is most likely because you didn't have ALS but borrelia burgdorferi, or better known as lyme disease.  Lyme mimics many chronic inflammatory diseases including ALS, MS, CFS, rheumatoid arthritis, Parkinson's disease and many more.  
> 
> Getting her blood tested for lyme disease can be an option.  Unfortunately the lyme bacteria embeds itself deep in the tissue of your body allowing it to hide from the immune system which prevents your body from producing antibodies against it.  The antibodies are what they need to find to diagnose you with lyme disease.  Some of the most heavily infected people routinely test negative.
> 
> Your mother should definitely try a tetracycline antibiotic like doxycycline or minocycline at low doses to start out with as a severe herxhemier reaction can occur from the die off.  This is espcially true if she has chronic lyme disease that has been brewing for many years.  It's best to start at low doses and work your way up while sticking to a strict detoxing regimen while supporting your body with vitamins and minerals.  I have a lot of experience with lyme disease as I currently have it myself.  If your mother happens to respond to antibiotic treatment feel free to PM me, I will help you.  If you can't find a doctor to get you antibiotics I can also help with that as well.


First off, recently and I do not have the link but did read it, ALS DOES respond to minocycaline and so does 1/2 of all cancers.  Recent articles point out that cancer it turns out is an infection!

The antibiotics worked for me because ALS, cancer, and a plethora of other diseases that are a death sentence are nothing more than bacteria.

The doctors will let her die.  Unless you have taken this antibiotic you have done yourself no good.

Diet will also kill you if your nervous system is infested with bacteria.  Diet is something to do with proper treatment.

AS far as die off.  This is a good sign and easy to diffuse.  juice a whole organic grapefruit and one whole lemon.  Add 1/2 cup of pure virgin olive oil and drink all at once and go to bed as usual.  In the morning you will feel like you got a shot at life.

No, you do not taste or notice the olive oil.

Again, my sister found Dr. Browns study for me by networking had she not done so I would not have been here to wreck havoc on RPF.

----------


## TCE

> Simple is good. Inflammation can happen with food as well as for microbs. Most common allergies should be looked at on the diet.   Humans are not well equiped to handle processed grains. I would cut out Wheat flour, and maybe oats unless you can find a gluten free source.  I would also be mindful of anything with soy.
> 
> Dairy is another large one, use a gluten free pancake mix with coconut milk. Sugar is another big thing to watch (yeast growth which causes carb cravings)
>  Id avoid the rice milk for that reason 
> It sounds far out but it gets better the more you build your arsenal. I would not worry about all raw. I couldn't do that.  Just eliminate one thing at a time.
> 
> You absolutely need to read the book 'Could it be B12' with an eye on how poor the standard diet is, even if its 'healthy' sounding if its loaded with carbs it likely is not what your body needs.    Good luck. I see some room for optimism because you have a lot of understanding to come by and room to move with the diet.


We have tried soy-free and gluten-free as well with no change. Additionally, we tested her for those allergies and nothing came up. I was surprised myself that after two months of gluten-free there was no change, but that's what happened. We have been at this for 3 or 4 years, unfortunately. We have tried: gluten/soy-free, eliminating all animal products (vegan), vegetarian, loading up on Omega-3s, and so many other things I can't even list. Sugar is another thing she won't give up...I know, very frustrating. I will look into the book.




> The doctor said she's screwed, this is all they have.
> 
> I personally don't take advice from the Medical Industrial Establishment.


Yes, we have been told that by every doctor who will give any kind of answer. Their standard time line is 1-5 years and she has had it for over 4, so they believe she has MAYBE 1.5 years left. The people on these forums have a wide variety of skills and specialties, so I would not be shocked if someone on here could help or was knowledgeable in this area. 

Basically: Taking advice from RPF>Listening to the Medical Establishment and just sit around and wait for her to die. Yes, I am currently doing things myself, but extra knowledge isn't a bad thing.

----------


## Ethek

> We have tried soy-free and gluten-free as well with no change. Additionally, we tested her for those allergies and nothing came up. I was surprised myself that after two months of gluten-free there was no change, but that's what happened. We have been at this for 3 or 4 years, unfortunately. We have tried: gluten/soy-free, eliminating all animal products (vegan), vegetarian, loading up on Omega-3s, and so many other things I can't even list. Sugar is another thing she won't give up...I know, very frustrating. I will look into the book.


Allergens in the diet may well induce inflammation in your intestines, that inflammation will prevent absorption of the important nutrients. Prolong chronic inflammation takes a while to heal.   The only outward symptom might be a little acne or reoccurring dandruff. 

Just an aside, an all vegan diet has none of the B12 Vitamins you would need.  It is a multistage process to get the B12 from animal proteins to your neural system. I would keep to the diet but check out the book. The apple cider vinger bit might sound like hersay but Danno is likely spot on in his recommendation. Whats a couple table spoon of viniger going to hurt?   At worst it might cure some heartburn, which is usually a common tell to an out of wak ph balance

----------


## TCE

> Allergens in the diet may well induce inflammation in your intestines, that inflammation will prevent absorption of the important nutrients. Prolong chronic inflammation takes a while to heal.   The only outward symptom might be a little acne or reoccurring dandruff. 
> 
> Just an aside, an all vegan diet has none of the B12 Vitamins you would need.  It is a multistage process to get the B12 from animal proteins to your neural system. I would keep to the diet but check out the book. The apple cider vinger bit might sound like hersay but Danno is likely spot on in his recommendation. Whats a couple table spoon of viniger going to hurt?   At worst it might cure some heartburn, which is usually a common tell to an out of wak ph balance


I remember a while ago Dr. Mercola recommended diluting raw, organic apple cider vinegar with a bit of water since it can cause severe burning going down, the water diluting it solves this problem. It is also a somewhat helpful weight loss aid, but that is another discussion for another day.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Please see a doctor and do not take medical advice from here.





> So sorry to hear TCE 
> 
> But Mark is right.  This forum is definitely not a place for medical advice.  There may be some good suggestions, but like you are already doing, your homework is the best work on the subject.
> 
> Sorry





> +infinity


Normally sound advice, but in this case the OP has made it clear the allopaths have pretty much thrown their hands up at the problem.

Some good advice so far in this thread actually.

TCE, perhaps take a consulation with a naturopath and see what they say.

----------


## TCE

> Normally sound advice, but in this case the OP has made it clear the allopaths have pretty much thrown their hands up at the problem.
> 
> Some good advice so far in this thread actually.
> 
> TCE, perhaps take a consulation with a naturopath and see what they say.


Do you know where I can find one?

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Do you know where I can find one?


http://www.naturopathic.org/AF_Membe....asp?version=2

http://heartspring.net/naturopathic_directory.html

http://www.findnd.com/find-a-naturopath.html

----------


## Ninja Homer

When a doctor says that something is "incurable" and there's nothing more that can be done, the proper response is, "$#@! you, I'll cure it myself!"  When an allopathic doctor says a disease is incurable, it just means that there isn't a drug to prescribe for it, and there's nothing to cut or burn out.

You're going to find all kinds of information and possible cures/treatments as you search.  The best way to handle it is to find a naturopathic doctor that can help choose the best treatments to try, and then follow up to see if they are working.

One of the best places to search for alternative treatments is http://curezone.com.  It's a huge site, with a lot of knowledgeable people (including many naturopathic doctors) and they have a pretty good search engine.

Making sure it's not Lyme disease is good advice... that's the first thing I'd do.  Lyme can mimic over 300 diseases, and those in the know about Lyme believe that it's a lot more widespread than allopathic doctors believe, and it's responsible for a lot of the newer disease epidemics like chronic fatigue syndrome, MS, and ALS.  There are several types of tests for Lyme that almost all doctors use, but the problem is that these tests have a lot of false negatives.  You may want to research it a bit, but the best Lyme test available when I was looking into it a few years ago was here: http://centralfloridaresearch.com/  Lyme is pesky, but there *are* alternative cures.

Good luck.  Try to keep your Mom in high spirits.  The body and unconscious mind controls the healing process, but the subconscious tells it what to do... as long as a person has hope and a belief that they will be cured, the body will do all it can to heal itself.

----------


## squarepusher

YouTube - THC Kills Glioma Cancer Cells - Medical Miracles from Europe

----------


## newyearsrevolution08

herb is amazing but it isn't a cure all however it sure does have its many benefits

doctors nowadays freak me out, don't know if they are talking based on actual research or simply what they must tell you based on current drugs they need to peddle.

----------


## messana

My grandfather died of ALS. I remember it effected his motor skills for speech at first then eventually had to be confined to a wheel chair. I was only 14 and lived out of state at the time so I didn't really get see what my grandmother had to go through so I apologize of not being any help.

Best wishes to you and your mother.

----------


## fedup100

Do not know where you live but you want to go the best not just a naturoapath.

Dr. Jonathan Wright Kent Wa.  He is a real MD and a famous over the top natural doctor that will always go the natural route first.  People come from all over the world to see this man.  He is written about in Suzanne Somers new book and he really is the very best:

http://www.tahomaclinic.com/

----------


## TCE

Thanks again everyone. We are working through all of the information and are going to follow through what we have right now, but also checking into the Naturopath who is somewhat close to me. 

FedUp: I'm from Chicago, so that would be a trek for me. Mercola's Health Clinic is very close by though, and even though he charges a suicidal amount of money, it might be worth it.

----------


## Marty Murray

TCE, the als diagnosis and prognosis your mother has received are basically the product of a mass delusion, one that includes the incorrect ideas that there is no known cause of als and that there is no way available to solve it.

The truth is that the process that creates als is well understood by many and that the problem can be solved using methods available today.

The nerve degeneration that is called als is basically a trigger reaction cycle involving somewhat different triggers and reactions in each case. These triggers and reactions can include a emotional trauma, emotional represssion, vaccine trauma, exposure to certain chemicals, any number of things. Notice I did not classify things as triggers and reactions. This is because this is a cycle we are talking about with the triggers and reactions being interchangeable. For instance, a vaccine can be a trigger. At the same time, the vaccine itself was a reaction to another problem.

To further understand how als is created, you could look at my work, along with the work of Gabor Mate, Steven Shackel, Evy McDonald and Craig Oster, among others.

What this all means is that by using a holistic approach involving things like mind body methods, dietary changes and psychotherapy, one can solve als and heal.

How this can be done is also discussed my work and the work of the others mentioned.

To get more ideas you could also check out the work of Dean Ornish and the blog of Joe Wions.

Health is never about luck. It is always about approach to living. Change your ways, change your health. Works every time.

----------


## Magicman

I am doing a search for you it looks like you need to find a natural way to lower the Glutamate release that is happening in the body. I left two solutions a natural way to lower Glutamate and a prescription way. I would try with the natural way first then try the prescription. Just research the prescription carefully over any side effects. 


Try seeking a naturopath. 

L-Theanine, is a NATURAL neurotransmitter and used in decreasing Glutamate activity. 

http://ezinearticles.com/?Autism-Tre...ity&id=3390537

Also taking L-Threonine and Creatine

http://healthlibrary.epnet.com/GetCo...chunkiid=21430

http://globinmed.com/index.php?optio...3:t&Itemid=141


There are also natural supplements which can be helpful for glutamate sensitivity as well. One supplement I have talked about in a previous recording called nutritional lithium. This differs from the drug lithium, I am talking about elemental lithium. Lithium can have a blocking or regulating effect on NMDA receptor activity in response to glutamate. Another option is called Theanine. Theanine is a green tea extract and can decrease glutamate sensitivity by regulating the NMDA receptor as well. It decreases glutamate's over stimulation of the brain cell. So both lithium and theanine have been found useful at helping reduce the hyper excitability in the brain from glutamate and the NMDA receptor activity in the brain.



Article Source: http://EzineArticles.com/3390537


"Studies also have focused on the role of glutamate in motor neuron degeneration. Glutamate is one of the chemical messengers or neurotransmitters in the brain. Scientists have found that, compared to healthy people, ALS patients have higher levels of glutamate in the serum and spinal fluid. Laboratory studies have demonstrated that neurons begin to die off when they are exposed over long periods to excessive amounts of glutamate. Now, scientists are trying to understand what mechanisms lead to a buildup of unneeded glutamate in the spinal fluid and how this imbalance could contribute to the development of ALS."

http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/a...detail_ALS.htm




"No cure has yet been found for ALS. However, the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has approved the first drug treatment for the disease—riluzole (Rilutek). Riluzole is believed to reduce damage to motor neurons by decreasing the release of glutamate. Clinical trials with ALS patients showed that riluzole prolongs survival by several months, mainly in those with difficulty swallowing. The drug also extends the time before a patient needs ventilation support. Riluzole does not reverse the damage already done to motor neurons, and patients taking the drug must be monitored for liver damage and other possible side effects. However, this first disease-specific therapy offers hope that the progression of ALS may one day be slowed by new medications or combinations of drugs."

http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/a...detail_ALS.htm

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> When a doctor says that something is "incurable" and there's nothing more that can be done, the proper response is, "$#@! you, I'll cure it myself!"  When an allopathic doctor says a disease is incurable, it just means that there isn't a drug to prescribe for it, and there's nothing to cut or burn out.
> 
> You're going to find all kinds of information and possible cures/treatments as you search.  The best way to handle it is to find a naturopathic doctor that can help choose the best treatments to try, and then follow up to see if they are working.
> 
> One of the best places to search for alternative treatments is http://curezone.com.  It's a huge site, with a lot of knowledgeable people (including many naturopathic doctors) and they have a pretty good search engine.
> 
> Making sure it's not Lyme disease is good advice... that's the first thing I'd do.  Lyme can mimic over 300 diseases, and those in the know about Lyme believe that it's a lot more widespread than allopathic doctors believe, and it's responsible for a lot of the newer disease epidemics like chronic fatigue syndrome, MS, and ALS.  There are several types of tests for Lyme that almost all doctors use, but the problem is that these tests have a lot of false negatives.  You may want to research it a bit, but the best Lyme test available when I was looking into it a few years ago was here: http://centralfloridaresearch.com/  Lyme is pesky, but there *are* alternative cures.
> 
> Good luck.  Try to keep your Mom in high spirits.  The body and unconscious mind controls the healing process, but the subconscious tells it what to do... as long as a person has hope and a belief that they will be cured, the body will do all it can to heal itself.


 qft

----------


## Magicman

> qft


All diseases are curable you just need to look outside the box to find the cures. Nature has everything we need. ALl Lou Gehrig's disease is an influx of Glutamate activity. If there not getting down to the science of the problem and there system doesn't support natural neurotransmitter as the way to treat it then of course they won't find a cure.

----------


## angelatc

> All diseases are curable .


Apparently insanity isn't.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

TCE,  sincere blessings to you and your mother.  How is she doing?   I was looking into ALS because our neighborhood has it.  I found a hopeful blog by a guy named Joe Wions who has had ALS for almost 10 years from the time of diagnosis - very unusual.  His most recent blog was 3/18/11.   Having had  much experience with chronic illness,  I hope you are taking care of yourself and are open to help from family and friends as you care for your mom.

----------


## AFPVet

> Please see a doctor and do not take medical advice from here.


More importantly... see many doctorsand not a lot of 'mainstream doctors'. Many mainstream doctors are nothing more than legalized drug dealers for the corporations. See a DO (Doctor of Osteopathic Medicine). DO's are so much better than drug pushers. There are many forms of treatment outside of drugs.

----------


## angelatc

> More importantly... see many doctors—and not a lot of 'mainstream doctors'. Many mainstream doctors are nothing more than legalized drug dealers for the corporations. See a DO (Doctor of Osteopathic Medicine). DO's are so much better than drug pushers. There are many forms of treatment outside of drugs.


The doctor I have now is a DO and he's the biggest pill pusher I've ever met.

----------


## AFPVet

> The doctor I have now is a DO and he's the biggest pill pusher I've ever met.


That sucks... most of the DO's I've heard about were much more holistic.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

It takes alot of time, research and even interviewing to find good medical/alternative help.  It seems that most DO's get tainted quickly if they are with an HMO.  The DO's who have private practices and are conservative with medication are usually not covered under insurance.  

The multi-disciplinary approach is key.  Even a good homeopath is helpful with dealing with ALS.   My HSA will pay for homeopathy because my GP (who is somewhat holistic) prescribed it for pain management.

----------


## Magicman

Another article about Creatine supplementation for Lou Gehrig's Diease

http://healthrevelations.com/tag/theanine

Another on Theonine

http://www.eregimens.com/regimens/ALS_Regimen.htm

----------


## TCE

Hi guys. I had forgotten about this thread completely until it was bumped, but thank you to Marty for bumping it. Thanks to everyone for the well wishes. Here is an update:

My mom has gotten progressively worse and it is now a foregone conclusion that she has less than a year to live. The modern medical establishment, once again proving its supreme knowledge, is baffled by how she has managed to make it 6.5 years when they projected three or four. She can barely walk at all (with a walker) and is essentially bedridden and has been for a few months now. The goal is for her to make it one more year so she can see both my brother and I graduate (him from high school, me from college). I am graduating a year early in hopes that she'll be there, which explains my sporadic absence from the forums as I have more than a full slate of classes. 

Magicman: I read your links and did a bit of research on what you suggested and have subsequently ordered everything you suggested from Vitacost as it is cheaper than Whole Foods for the same supplements. I will let everyone know if anything helps. 

For anyone reading this wondering what has actually helped for ALS: A Vitamin B supplement and Glucosamine, MSM, and Chondroitin are the only supplements that help at all, everything else, ranging from fish oil, krill oil, vitamin d, veggie blends, cleanses, multivitamins, restrictive (whole food) diet, and on and on and on has not helped. Thanks again everyone!

EDIT: For one irony in this whole thing, the ALS doctors we have met with are not themselves convinced it is ALS, making them as baffled as everyone else has been. Due to religious reasons, when my mom dies, she will not be receiving an autopsy when she dies, so no one will ever know what exactly she was afflicted with. So, when people ask me a year or so from now, "what did she die from?" All I'll be able to say is, "Your guess is as good as mine...seriously."

----------


## Kludge

Thank you very much for the informational update, TCE. I'm glad you've found some supplements to help, and genuinely very sorry to hear what has happened and how it's progressing. She must be very proud of you, and I hope she can make it to see you both graduate.

Good luck.

----------


## Working Poor

IMO anyone with neurological disorder ought to make sure that they do not consume any aspartame it is in many foods anything marked "diet or light" on the label ought to be considered suspect. In many cases it does not even have to be on the label and they also tend to name the chemical components rather than call it aspartame.

----------


## Magicman

TCE, please keep us updated on your mother's condition. I will do my best to find people who have overcome this condition. If you ordered capsules try opening them to have the powder digested instead of letting it be time-released.

Take a look at this article it opens up some ideas as to what is causing the problem. Maybe you want to share that with a naturopath.



http://www.focusonals.com/mutated_pr...hrig&#39;s.htm

These articles talk about the problem with low Superoxide Dismutase (naturally found in the body) and Lou Gehrig's Disease

http://www.lef.org/protocols/neurological/als_01.htm

http://ehsc.oregonstate.edu/Spotlight5

What is Superoxide Dismutase?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superoxide_dismutase




> The second form of ALS, familial, is much more rare, occurring in only 5 percent to 10 percent of cases. Approximately 20 percent of familial ALS is caused by a genetic defect in an antioxidant enzyme called superoxide dismutase-1, or SOD (Sung JJ et al 2002; Rosen DR et al 1993). *SOD's role in the body is to scavenge for unstable free radical molecules. When this enzyme is deficient, as in ALS, a buildup of free radicals may occur. The free radicals cause oxidative damage to nerve cells, eventually destroying them.*



What is free radical damage?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free-radical_theory

There is a simple solution to a low SOD count or Superoxide Dismutase and that is Chaga Mushrooms. It might be able to fix the abnormality of nitric oxide that was explaned in the first article. They've been used for thousands of years in Siberia. Russia and China use it for tea. It is not expensive if you buy it in powder form.

This chart shows how Chaga has the highest amount of SOD it is thousands of times higher then the second SOD forming supplement.

http://www.mychaga.com/superoxide.aspx

This explains what Chaga does

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZGTaHLmC7g

----------


## Magicman

I found a research assistant from the Linus Pauling Institute in Oregon who has done experiments with Superoxide Dismutase and Lou Gehrig's Disease. His name is Keith Nylin. You should send him a message on Facebook to hear about his fantastic work on Lou Gehrig's Disease.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/keith.nylin1

This is an article about his work

http://ehsc.oregonstate.edu/Spotlight5

----------


## angelatc

> Hi guys. I had forgotten about this thread completely until it was bumped, but thank you to Marty for bumping it. Thanks to everyone for the well wishes. Here is an update:
> 
> My mom has gotten progressively worse and it is now a foregone conclusion that she has less than a year to live. ."


I am so sorry to hear that.  You're both just too young to lose your Mom.

----------


## Golding

> Hi guys. I had forgotten about this thread completely until it was bumped, but thank you to Marty for bumping it. Thanks to everyone for the well wishes. Here is an update:
> 
> My mom has gotten progressively worse and it is now a foregone conclusion that she has less than a year to live. The modern medical establishment, once again proving its supreme knowledge, is baffled by how she has managed to make it 6.5 years when they projected three or four. She can barely walk at all (with a walker) and is essentially bedridden and has been for a few months now. The goal is for her to make it one more year so she can see both my brother and I graduate (him from high school, me from college). I am graduating a year early in hopes that she'll be there, which explains my sporadic absence from the forums as I have more than a full slate of classes.
> 
> Magicman: I read your links and did a bit of research on what you suggested and have subsequently ordered everything you suggested from Vitacost as it is cheaper than Whole Foods for the same supplements. I will let everyone know if anything helps.
> 
> For anyone reading this wondering what has actually helped for ALS: A Vitamin B supplement and Glucosamine, MSM, and Chondroitin are the only supplements that help at all, everything else, ranging from fish oil, krill oil, vitamin d, veggie blends, cleanses, multivitamins, restrictive (whole food) diet, and on and on and on has not helped. Thanks again everyone!
> 
> EDIT: For one irony in this whole thing, the ALS doctors we have met with are not themselves convinced it is ALS, making them as baffled as everyone else has been. Due to religious reasons, when my mom dies, she will not be receiving an autopsy when she dies, so no one will ever know what exactly she was afflicted with. So, when people ask me a year or so from now, "what did she die from?" All I'll be able to say is, "Your guess is as good as mine...seriously."


As someone who is a part of the "modern medical establishment", I've followed this thread with interest.  I feel for you about your mother's progress -- happy that she has lived longer than projected, sad that her condition has progressed worse.

Addressing a couple things that have baffled your doctors:
"How long do they have to live?" is a common question in the medical field, and for a lot of us it's one we dread.  It's a question that often requires something that most physicians don't have.  A crystal ball.  Physicians that I have worked with often precede their discussions that they honestly cannot predict how long a family member will live, and that they can give an educated guess but by no means should it be considered a deadline.  3-5 years is, by the book, the median length of time between diagnosis and death.  Many fall within that range, and many do not.  Lou Gehrig himself lived for 2 years after being diagnosed.  One of the premier pathology lecturers for the USMLE (the board exam that all physicians must take) claims to have been diagnosed with Lou Gehrig's Disease, only for the disease to regress.  While rare, it's not unheard of.  If your physicians are indeed baffled that your mother has lived longer than the textbook's stated median, they need not be.

Regarding whether your physicians know that your mother is suffering from ALS or not, I cannot pretend to know the situation but I can venture some guesses from my own experiences.  As you have mentioned, autopsy is the only definitive way to diagnose that a person is suffering from ALS, lest a patient undergoes a nerve biopsy while still alive.  So it becomes largely a clinical diagnosis.  With a disease like ALS, it's sometimes hard to appreciate that the differential diagnosis is quite large.  Certain diseases that mimic ALS are reversible, and are emphasized throughout this thread by people who believe from experience that the cure is a Tetracycline (more likely the patient had Lyme Disease) or Vitamin B12 (more likely the patient had Vitamin B12 deficiency).  It's no intended disrespect to you, but I just have to question whether your physicians are "baffled" in their diagnosis, or whether they are just trying to double-check/triple-check/quadruple-check that they aren't missing a treatable diagnosis.

But on the subject of one of the more popular replies in the thread, if I tell a patient that they have an untreatable disease and they respond with "F you, I'll find my own treatment", I (and I would hope that most doctors) would be supportive and try to assist in that search.  Truth is that allopathic medicine doesn't catch it all, and you never really know what might work.  Some of the methods described in this thread did seem to provide temporary relief, and that's pretty important to not miss.  With a disease deemed "currently untreatable" like ALS, no one should hold their patients back from trying anything.

I wish you and your mother the best, and I hope that she does get to see you at your graduation.

----------


## TCE

> As someone who is a part of the "modern medical establishment", I've followed this thread with interest.  I feel for you about your mother's progress -- happy that she has lived longer than projected, sad that her condition has progressed worse.
> 
> Addressing a couple things that have baffled your doctors:
> "How long do they have to live?" is a common question in the medical field, and for a lot of us it's one we dread.  It's a question that often requires something that most physicians don't have.  A crystal ball.  Physicians that I have worked with often precede their discussions that they honestly cannot predict how long a family member will live, and that they can give an educated guess but by no means should it be considered a deadline.  3-5 years is, by the book, the median length of time between diagnosis and death.  Many fall within that range, and many do not.  Lou Gehrig himself lived for 2 years after being diagnosed.  One of the premier pathology lecturers for the USMLE (the board exam that all physicians must take) claims to have been diagnosed with Lou Gehrig's Disease, only for the disease to regress.  While rare, it's not unheard of.  If your physicians are indeed baffled that your mother has lived longer than the textbook's stated median, they need not be.
> 
> Regarding whether your physicians know that your mother is suffering from ALS or not, I cannot pretend to know the situation but I can venture some guesses from my own experiences.  As you have mentioned, autopsy is the only definitive way to diagnose that a person is suffering from ALS, lest a patient undergoes a nerve biopsy while still alive.  So it becomes largely a clinical diagnosis.  With a disease like ALS, it's sometimes hard to appreciate that the differential diagnosis is quite large.  Certain diseases that mimic ALS are reversible, and are emphasized throughout this thread by people who believe from experience that the cure is a Tetracycline (more likely the patient had Lyme Disease) or Vitamin B12 (more likely the patient had Vitamin B12 deficiency).  It's no intended disrespect to you, but I just have to question whether your physicians are "baffled" in their diagnosis, or whether they are just trying to double-check/triple-check/quadruple-check that they aren't missing a treatable diagnosis.
> 
> But on the subject of one of the more popular replies in the thread, if I tell a patient that they have an untreatable disease and they respond with "F you, I'll find my own treatment", I (and I would hope that most doctors) would be supportive and try to assist in that search.  Truth is that allopathic medicine doesn't catch it all, and you never really know what might work.  Some of the methods described in this thread did seem to provide temporary relief, and that's pretty important to not miss.  With a disease deemed "currently untreatable" like ALS, no one should hold their patients back from trying anything.
> 
> I wish you and your mother the best, and I hope that she does get to see you at your graduation.


Hey Golding. For the record, I was not the one who said "F you" in a post. My frustration has been directed toward the medical establishment and much less the people involved in it. I know, as is the case for most professions, that there are good people in the field. In fact, several people (by your post, I suspect you are among them), most of them nurses, we have seen are truly decent people who wanted to help in any way they could. Of course, there are some bad apples. One doctor, for instance, had been seeing my mom for two years and only in 2010 did he finally confess that it was very possible the disease he had identified was not the disease my mom had. Oops. He also stated more than once that the supplements we were trying would never help at all, even though we found a couple that have helped marginally. Needless to say, we haven't contacted him since. 

Baffled is the correct word. For every doctor we have seen, we come away with a new disease name to go home and google. When we inquire as to if the doctor is sure or not, they'll either say they're not or they are, the latter obviously being non-factual as someone has to be wrong. She has gone through test after test after test to no avail. My mom by this point is so exhausted from the run-around that she has given up. One interesting case study is my dad, who began this process a few years ago as one of the most allopathic people I have ever met and he has done a complete 180. In any case, I appreciate your well wishes.

Angela: Thanks. Looking at the glass half full perspective, I feel as if I have more life experience than the average person my age. Full slate of college classes and two jobs while taking care of my mom, hopefully that will pay dividends down the road.

----------


## Mary Microgram

My condolences, OP.  My great uncle succumbed to ALS a few years ago.  He tried removing his mercury dental fillings and many other "holistic" treatments, all to no avail.  While I often disagree with mainstream medicine's views, I have to stress that a political forum is no place for credible medical advice.  Best wishes.

----------


## Marty Murray

Regarding this,"it is now a foregone conclusion that she has less than a year to live."

That is not really right. She could turn it around any time.

I am working with someone who has not walked in years and we are turning that one around.

Craig Oster was in hospice on breathing assistance when he turned it around and is now starting to walk again.

It sounds like your mother is in a way in better shape than either of them.

She just needs to change her beliefs and ways.

By the way, religion, especially Christianity, tends to be involved in the creation of als.

And you don't need to worry about the exact diagnosis. Disease is disease. Health is health. To get from one to the other takes pretty much the same strategy no matter what exactly is going on.

----------


## AFPVet

> Regarding this,"it is now a foregone conclusion that she has less than a year to live."
> 
> That is not really right. She could turn it around any time.
> 
> I am working with someone who has not walked in years and we are turning that one around.
> 
> Craig Oster was in hospice on breathing assistance when he turned it around and is now starting to walk again.
> 
> It sounds like your mother is in a way in better shape than either of them.
> ...


There is some science to this. I have learned in my Creative Arts in Health and Wellness course that a person's state of mind can extend and even improve the life of a person which chronic diseases. The mind and body connection is very strong.

----------


## TCE

Alright, I promised a few weeks ago to keep this thread updated with the latest information, and I plan on keeping that promise. As such, here is the first legitimate update:

Yesterday I, along with her and my brother went to an appointment with a natural health doctor (D.O.), the first one we've seen. Unfortunately for us, he spent virtually the entire time pimping this highly expensive protocol that is way, way out of the cards for us in terms of price. The entire time, it definitely felt as if something wasn't right, and finally, we found out why. Turns out, the price we agreed upon was actually not the real price. This gentleman performed the old bait and switch, claiming the money owed was actually only the co-pay, and in reality, we owed him over $1,000. He was kind enough to wait until we were done with the appointment to reveal his true cost. He is attempting to perform the age-old insurance fraud by attempting to extract money from the insurance company that was never agreed upon in the first place. I could go on, as there were some other very serious transgressions, but needless to say, this guy was a first-rate con man and my mom, along with our entire family, is extremely disheartened. If he tries to collect the money in court, we plan to fight him full force. On another note, my mom told me yesterday that she believes she doesn't have much time left even though she doesn't know why she feels that way. For the reasons stated above on the mind-body connection, I am inclined to believe her.

The Next Step: What we did decide to do yesterday was look into getting a heavy metals test done to see if she has any heavy metals in her system. I have believed for a while that she does, but I don't have the data to prove it. UPDATE: Looked into this, not going to happen, so that's all there is.

Also, mom was allergic to Cal-Mag supplements, so that didn't work.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

Hi TCE,

Not sure if I mentioned before a woman I have been following for years.  Her healing program chelates heavy metal, candida, dis-ease with diet and supplements.  It's that simple.  A consult with Bee would be worth every penny.  She charges $50.00 per hour.  She is a lay person steeped in knowledge of the body and its systems.  Her website recently celebrated 1,000,000,000 visits.

www.healingnaturallybybee.com

She does not sell products and does support many vendors of health related products.  NO GIMMICKS

My best to you and your mom,
Louise

----------


## Birdlady

Bumping this up since you replied to one of my posts.  I found some stuff for you to research. I'm not a doctor, so you have to look into this yourself.

"ALS, more commonly known as Lou Gehrig's disease, results from excessive glutamate production.  Many believe it may also be responsible for quite a variety of diseases of the nervous system, and are looking for ways to minimize its effects."

Interestingly I have an issue with the nervous system too and testing shows my glutamate production is sky high. I do not eat MSG, so it has to be a defect in the body itself.

----------


## Ninja Homer

http://curezone.com/forums/fm.asp?i=1775327#i

----------


## TCE

> Bumping this up since you replied to one of my posts.  I found some stuff for you to research. I'm not a doctor, so you have to look into this yourself.
> 
> "ALS, more commonly known as Lou Gehrig's disease, results from excessive glutamate production.  Many believe it may also be responsible for quite a variety of diseases of the nervous system, and are looking for ways to minimize its effects."
> 
> Interestingly I have an issue with the nervous system too and testing shows my glutamate production is sky high. I do not eat MSG, so it has to be a defect in the body itself.


I believe it and we've been told that a few times as well. She's tried using supplements, herbs, etc to reduce the glutamate production but they haven't done anything. I am almost positive she has high amounts of some type of metal but there are several issues with the process. We don't have any legitimate way to get the testing done and then turn around and actually have her do a detox. The money isn't there and most importantly, she essentially believes at this point that all hope is lost and it is simply an exercise in how much longer she can make it. She is pretty much unwilling at this point to try anything that inconveniences her for any stretch of time primarily because she knows she doesn't have much time left, and thus it makes no sense to make that remaining time any more uncomfortable than it has to be.

Also important, there is no confirmation that what she has is actually ALS or even close to it. The doctors have been completely baffled throughout this process and the more they see, the less they know. I can't truly blame her for feeling hopeless. After all of this time and all of this effort and money, we have absolutely nothing to show for it. This says more about the epic failure of the medical system than anything.

----------


## Working Poor

I bet marijuana oil would help her also chelation therapy. I hope she does not have to suffer but there is always hope.

----------


## MJU1983

> As the title says, my mom was diagnosed with ALS two days ago and the medical community has effectively said she's screwed. If anyone has any experience with this or knows anyone who had, I would appreciate it. Thanks in advance. 
> 
> This is pretty much all I have found on alternative methods: http://www.naturalnews.com/028734_ALS_remedies.html


I am so sorry to hear this...it's one of the worst things to have to deal with.  You have my deepest sympathy and empathy.  I said a prayer for you and your mother, may God be with you during your difficult time.

----------


## dannno

TCE, did you ever try organic unfiltered apple cider vinegar? 

I saw a whole laundry list of other things that were tried, I've really heard a lot of good things about this stuff and have taken it on and off myself for about 10 years.

----------


## Birdlady

Oh that is just awful. I go through times where I lose hope too. It can be really tough to deal with something that docs say there is no cure. My condition has no cure either. The prescriptions they give for it do nothing for me either, so I'm not on them. I refused to believe them at first that it was incurable. I thought it was gonna be simple. However the further I dig, the more things I try without success I am starting to believe them a little. Maybe there really is no cure for these nervous system ailments.

I had a heavy metal test done and I think it was about $200. I was given DMPS and then collected my urine. Natural doctors can be just as criminal as the regular mainstream docs. I found a good one about an hour from where I live who doesn't overcharge and doesn't push expensive supplements either. Does he have the answers to my issues? No, but he is willing to listen to me and let me try new and strange things. He understands that I'm not one to give up and will try just about anything once to see what happens. He is actually the one who ordered the NutrEval test which showed my organic and amino acids are really out of whack. I bet your mom's should show some weird results too. 

Unfortunately if your mom has given up, then there really isn't much you can do. You can't make someone want to try things. I've been through this with my own family and it is very tough watching them get worse and worse. 




> I believe it and we've been told that a few times as well. She's tried using supplements, herbs, etc to reduce the glutamate production but they haven't done anything. I am almost positive she has high amounts of some type of metal but there are several issues with the process. We don't have any legitimate way to get the testing done and then turn around and actually have her do a detox. The money isn't there and most importantly, she essentially believes at this point that all hope is lost and it is simply an exercise in how much longer she can make it. She is pretty much unwilling at this point to try anything that inconveniences her for any stretch of time primarily because she knows she doesn't have much time left, and thus it makes no sense to make that remaining time any more uncomfortable than it has to be.
> 
> Also important, there is no confirmation that what she has is actually ALS or even close to it. The doctors have been completely baffled throughout this process and the more they see, the less they know. I can't truly blame her for feeling hopeless. After all of this time and all of this effort and money, we have absolutely nothing to show for it. This says more about the epic failure of the medical system than anything.

----------


## TCE

> TCE, did you ever try organic unfiltered apple cider vinegar? 
> 
> I saw a whole laundry list of other things that were tried, I've really heard a lot of good things about this stuff and have taken it on and off myself for about 10 years.


I recommended it to her since I used it, too a few years back. The taste is horrible, but if mixed in water, it's bearable. It also has a bunch of medicinal uses such as curing dandruff (I used it for several months on my hair and it really helped). I could try and make another push, but she has refused it in the past. I guess I could argue she could mix it in with some organic juice...hmmm.




> Oh that is just awful. I go through times where I lose hope too. It can be really tough to deal with something that docs say there is no cure. My condition has no cure either. The prescriptions they give for it do nothing for me either, so I'm not on them. I refused to believe them at first that it was incurable. I thought it was gonna be simple. However the further I dig, the more things I try without success I am starting to believe them a little. Maybe there really is no cure for these nervous system ailments.
> 
> I had a heavy metal test done and I think it was about $200. I was given DMPS and then collected my urine. Natural doctors can be just as criminal as the regular mainstream docs. I found a good one about an hour from where I live who doesn't overcharge and doesn't push expensive supplements either. Does he have the answers to my issues? No, but he is willing to listen to me and let me try new and strange things. He understands that I'm not one to give up and will try just about anything once to see what happens. He is actually the one who ordered the NutrEval test which showed my organic and amino acids are really out of whack. I bet your mom's should show some weird results too. 
> 
> Unfortunately if your mom has given up, then there really isn't much you can do. You can't make someone want to try things. I've been through this with my own family and it is very tough watching them get worse and worse.


I absolutely know where you're coming from. The only advantageous thing so far is that the doctors are universally baffled on how she has made it so long. One even told us that his services would be useful to us, because in his estimation she should have been dead a year already, and if he was wrong about that, he probably couldn't help. I give him credit for honesty.

I thought the same thing. I figured I'd do some Google searches on some natural health websites and I would get some answers, but no. Years later, I feel like I could write a book about what doesn't work so someone else can try everything that's left. Was the mercury/heavy metals testing how you found out about your high heavy metal levels? Is the NutraEval test expensive and what were your results? I did a bit of research after I saw your post and it looks extensive in the way of getting all of the blood taken, but I'm sure my mom wouldn't have much of a problem doing that. 

Even though we have been burned by two natural health doctors, I am going to run it past her to try one more. This time we would more properly screen them for legitimacy.

----------


## dannno

> I recommended it to her since I used it, too a few years back. The taste is horrible, but if mixed in water, it's bearable. It also has a bunch of medicinal uses such as curing dandruff (I used it for several months on my hair and it really helped). I could try and make another push, but she has refused it in the past. I guess I could argue she could mix it in with some organic juice...hmmm.


2 teaspoons of unfiltered organic apple cider vinegar (shake bottle vigorously first)
8 oz. water
Squeeze of lime
honey
Stir


Twice per day. Mix it up and chug it, then chase it with some water.

----------


## Birdlady

> I recommended it to her since I used it, too a few years back. The taste is horrible, but if mixed in water, it's bearable. It also has a bunch of medicinal uses such as curing dandruff (I used it for several months on my hair and it really helped). I could try and make another push, but she has refused it in the past. I guess I could argue she could mix it in with some organic juice...hmmm.


I don't see how apple cider vinegar is going to cross her blood brain barrier and cure her nerves in the spinal cord either. Sounds like a bunch of good meaning ppl who haven't ever had anything serious wrong with them giving advice. That's what most of the internet is all about... You've got to weed through all of this crap. 

I know it can help the gut and topically, but how the heck is going to heal nerves. Someone want to link some studies to back this up? 

Start researching. That's all I can really tell you. In google if you click on the more tab and then go down to the scholar section, that is where you will find medical studies/journals. I live in this section of google. Stay the heck away from dumb websites that state "facts" without any facts or references to back up their facts! Also look for others who have cured ALS. There has to be someone out there... People have cured cancer, so... yeah. 




> I absolutely no where you're coming from. The only advantageous thing so far is that the doctors are universally baffled on how she has made it so long. One even told us that his services would be useful to us, because in his estimation she should have been dead a year already, and if he was wrong about that, he probably couldn't help. I give him credit for honesty.
> 
> I thought the same thing. I figured I'd do some Google searches on some natural health websites and I would get some answers, but no. Years later, I feel like I could write a book about what doesn't work so someone else can try everything that's left. Was the mercury/heavy metals testing how you found out about your high heavy metal levels? Is the NutraEval test expensive and what were your results? I did a bit of research after I saw your post and it looks extensive in the way of getting all of the blood taken, but I'm sure my mom wouldn't have much of a problem doing that.


Well I had a ton of amalgams in my mouth, so deep down I knew I had issues but I had no idea the extent of the poisoning. Yes the NutrEval is expensive if you aren't covered under their payassured program. I only paid $150 with this program but the actual cost would have been about $1800. If you did digging on the test in google you probably found my blog and my forum posts where my results are posted. It is long and confusing. I don't know if I'd recommend it unless you were going to see a doctor who knew what it meant. What was suggested to take actually made me sicker...lol I talked to a mitochondrial doctor about it all and she said some of the results were of concern. I could have a mitochondrial disease, but I don't have the money to pursue that right now. We are talking thousands and thousands of dollars of invasive tests like a muscle biopsy.

My doc charges like $250 for the first appointment which is over an hour long and then $120 for a 45 minute appointment after that. Don't go to these insanely expensive docs...This is without insurance btw as my doc doesn't accept it. All the good ones don't!

----------


## BuddyRey

TCE, forgive me for bumping this thread but I just wanted to say I hope your family is doing well and we're all rooting for you guys.

----------


## donnay

> As the title says, my mom was diagnosed with ALS two days ago and the medical community has effectively said she's screwed. If anyone has any experience with this or knows anyone who had, I would appreciate it. Thanks in advance. 
> 
> This is pretty much all I have found on alternative methods: http://www.naturalnews.com/028734_ALS_remedies.html


I am very sorry to hear this, I will keep your mother in my prayers.  Here is some information from a doctor I trust.

Vitamin E May Stave Off Lou Gehrig's Disease
http://www.american-nutrition.com/als.html

Mon Dec 13, 6:10 PM ET
Health - Reuters

NEW YORK (Reuters Health) - In a new study, regular users of vitamin E were at decreased risk for death from Lou Gehrig'sdisease (news - web sites), also called amyotrophic lateral sclerosis (ALS), compared with nonusers.

Given that vitamin E is an antioxidant, the new findings support the hypothesis that oxidants play a key role in the development of ALS. Moreover, the results are consistent with earlier findings showing that increased brain levels of vitamin E seem to delay the onset of ALS in lab animals. Still, use of another antioxidant, vitamin C, seemed to confer no protection against ALS, the report in the Annals of Neurology indicates.

In the study, Dr. Alberto Ascherio, from Harvard School of Public Health in Boston, and colleagues analyzed data from nearly 1 million subjects enrolled in the American Cancer Society (news - web sites)'s Cancer Prevention Study II. All of the subjects were at least 30 years of age when the study began in 1982. Information on vitamin E use was collected at enrollment and the subjects were followed from 1989 through 1998.

During follow-up, 525 deaths from ALS were recorded, the investigators note.

Compared with nonusers, patients who took vitamin E for less than 15 days per month did not reduce the risk of death from ALS.

However, patients who used vitamin E for 15 or more days per month for at least 10 years had a reduced risk of ALS death of 62 percent. As noted, the use of vitamin C, even on a regular basis for many years, did not protect against ALS.

As to why no benefit was seen with vitamin C, the authors believe it may be because vitamin C is "a water-soluble antioxidant with different properties than vitamin E and thus may not" act the same in the body.

Further studies are needed to confirm the apparent anti-ALS effect for vitamin E, the authors note. Also, because most cases in the current study occurred spontaneously, it remains to be determined whether or not a relationship exists for hereditary ALS, they add.

SOURCE: Annals of Neurology, November 2004. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIuAvFett0w

----------


## tttppp

> As the title says, my mom was diagnosed with ALS two days ago and the medical community has effectively said she's screwed. If anyone has any experience with this or knows anyone who had, I would appreciate it. Thanks in advance. 
> 
> This is pretty much all I have found on alternative methods: http://www.naturalnews.com/028734_ALS_remedies.html


Try chinese traditional medicine (acupuncture and herbs). I think there is a good chance it will work. I wouldn't waste your time with western medicine. They've pretty much given up on it.

----------


## TCE

Man, so much has happened since August of last year on this subject. I didn't want to bump this thread because it is not a fun read. My Mom is still alive, even though she has no idea how. 

Donnay: We've tried all different types and variations of Vitamin E and different doses to boot over a period of about two years. It seems to have no impact. Same thing with all other vitamins throughout the spectrum. The only vitamin that has any measurable effect is vitamin D, and the effect it has is making her inexplicably and uncontrollably itchy. 



To keep everything as short as possible: The more time that goes by, the less we all think she actually has ALS. If she does, indeed, have it, then it is one of the strangest cases ever recorded. We are now considering, of all things, a psuedo-low-carb diet on the advic. She suspects she has some form of diabetes. Looking up the symptoms, it is certainly possible. She has every single one. It makes sense because of all the sweets and sugar she eats. Everyone, my Mom included, figured she was going to die soon anyway, and thus, may as well indulge on as many sweets as possible, but we may be in for a big diet change.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

You and your mother are still in my prayers

----------


## donnay

> Man, so much has happened since August of last year on this subject. I didn't want to bump this thread because it is not a fun read. My Mom is still alive, even though she has no idea how. 
> 
> Donnay: We've tried all different types and variations of Vitamin E and different doses to boot over a period of about two years. It seems to have no impact. Same thing with all other vitamins throughout the spectrum. The only vitamin that has any measurable effect is vitamin D, and the effect it has is making her inexplicably and uncontrollably itchy. 
> 
> 
> 
> To keep everything as short as possible: The more time that goes by, the less we all think she actually has ALS. If she does, indeed, have it, then it is one of the strangest cases ever recorded. We are now considering, of all things, a psuedo-low-carb diet on the advic. She suspects she has some form of diabetes. Looking up the symptoms, it is certainly possible. She has every single one. It makes sense because of all the sweets and sugar she eats. Everyone, my Mom included, figured she was going to die soon anyway, and thus, may as well indulge on as many sweets as possible, but we may be in for a big diet change.


*Vitamin D3 is a powerful supplement, but it works better when the person taking it has good cholesterol*.  I eat a lot of animal fats and good saturated fats to help the vitamin D in my system to build up my immune system.  Good cholesterol is key with taking Vitamin D3.  I specified D3 because D2 is not good.

More info: 
http://www.livestrong.com/article/50...d-cholesterol/
http://www.livestrong.com/article/49...w-cholesterol/


Dr. Glidden works with Dr. Wallach and this is what he has to say about Diabetes:

Type 2 diabetes is a nutrient deficiency disease. It is NOT genetic! Your body needs vitamins and minerals to open doors on the walls of your cells to let the sugar molecules in. When your body runs out of these nutrients, the doors on the cell walls stay shut,  the sugar piles up in your blood stream, and you get Type 2 Diabetes. Once the nutrient deficiencies are eliminated with medical nutrition, the doors open up again, and your body metabolizes its sugar without any problem what-so-ever.

Because medical doctors have NO training NOR any clinical experience with medical nutrition, they are clueless to this treatment. All that they have been trained in is the delivery of drugs (in this case, insulin, humalog, etc). If all that you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail...Dr. Peter Glidden

http://drglidden.com/type_2_diabetes

Listen to the video interview:
http://www.doctorsaredangerous.com/dr-peter-glidden


http://www.ksco.com/dead-doctors-don...-23-march-2012

----------


## Barrex

As someone who got no medical training or advanced knowledge about it I can only offer best wishes to you and your family.

Our family doctor would always say eat healthy. No matter what illness/disease (flu, broken bones etc.)... many of illnesses that are common and often in western world are rare or almost non existent in countries where there is no mass production of food and everything that goes with it like pesticides, herbicides, animal antibiotics, GMO, heavy metals, E/xxx/ and thousand other poisons that are present in mass produced food. Eat eco, organic, healthy, natural. This will probably not cure you mother but it will strenghten her body and get rid of all those poisons.

----------


## rpwi

Try AIM.  It is electronic homeopathy.  It will work.  

http://www.aimprogram.com

The idea is that all of matter exist in states of vibration.  There are techniques of diagnosing ailments based on these vibrations.  It sounds fantastic, but is true.  It is entirely in line with quantum mechanics.  Homeapathy works by introducing elements/substances that have a similar vibration to the illness as a slight irritant.  Almost like a vaccine, the body addresses the new vibration and in turn fixes the larger disease vibration which shares the same disease frequency.  

Of all 'natural cures'...this is THE BEST AND MOST EFFECTIVE.  EMC2 is much more effective than homeopathy because it addresses the vibrations directly and using computers.  People on 'AIM' have been treated for ALS.

Now AIM targets a large number of frequencies besides ALS.  I went on it for fun...and a dime sized ugly looking mole I had on my leg for over a decade started mysteriously scabbing up and shrinking.  After a couple of weeks it was completely gone...with no scar.  I was quite stunned... There are plenty of testimonials a lot more significant than my end.  Phil Jackson and a number of celebrities are on the program.  In fact, Phil had the entire Laker team on the program he was told by higher-ups this wasn't accepted (which was stupid of course).

----------


## angelatc

> Man, so much has happened since August of last year on this subject. I didn't want to bump this thread because it is not a fun read. My Mom is still alive, even though she has no idea how. .


We aren't here for the fun.  We want you to bump this.

----------


## TCE

For Legal Purposes: I am not a doctor, I have zero degrees in medicine, and this is only based on experience. In any case, onto the distillation of the past year: 

Since last year, my Mom has tried a few different medications all subscribed by different physicians. The gist of it is the "cure" is worse than the disease. More accurately, the "cure" only worsens the disease. My Mom would experience severe side effects from each and every medication prescribed for her. The first time she was allergic and her face got incredibly red and swollen and she was having extreme trouble moving. So, she was switched to a different one. All of these were either to help her movement, help her breathing, and/or extend her life. Without going through the gruesome details, each and every pill made her worse. One made it so she would have horrible stomach pains and bowel movements frequently. Another one I suspect she was allergic to, and yet another caused extreme stiffness and a general worsening of all her symptoms. She never got quite back to how she was before the prescriptions. Moral of the story: carefully consider the side effects of a drug before taking it. They're not kidding.

For everyone not up to speed, we have tried chlorella (allergic), spirulina (allergic), cilantro (no effect), mass doses of every single vitamin under the sun (no effect), a gluten-free diet (no effect), fish and krill oil (very minimal effect), Wobenzyme (no effect), colloidal silver and gold (no effect), and at least 10 to 15 other natural remedies that I can't bring to mind. Pretty much, if it supposedly helped anything even remotely relating to anything my Mom had, we tried it. 

Out of everything we have tried, only three remedies have helped: Detrol, which decreased the frequency with which she has to use the restroom. Glucosamine/Chondroitin/MSM: Helps her stiffness and lack of mobility slightly. It is noticeable when she stops taking it. And Nopalea. Nopalea also helps her slightly with movement. Ironically, it looks like a complete and total scam when I watch the infomercials on television. Never in a million years did I think it could help, but hey, go figure. She has been taking it for over a year and when she stops, it is noticeable.

As another tip to anyone suffering from a somewhat rare disease or even one where there is "no cure," and this comes from not only my experience with my Mom, but from a friend of mine as well: If there is an expert in the field, he will charge you thousands of dollars, but only tell you what you already know, that the disease you have is incurable and that there is nothing he can do. However, he can prescribe medications that will alleviate some of the symptoms, but, as has been mentioned, with horrible side effects. Thus, thousands of dollars over the countless visits will be thrown away and nothing new is ever learned. These doctors, however, are often incredibly wealthy since they are an extreme minority. As an example: There is a doctor at a hospital that shall not be named who researches Ataxia. He is one of only a handful of doctors who has degrees in the field. He is booked solid for months and makes quite a bit of money. 

Presently: My Mom has extreme difficulty moving and she is so unsteady that she can only move with someone holding her up. She moves very slowly and can only write with her right hand as it opens slightly. Her left hand and her left side have almost completely shut down. Her breathing is strained and she has to work to take a breath. She is confined in her room virtually every hour of every day because she can't get out. Someone has to wash her up everyday because she can't do it herself. She has to be taken to the bathroom and fed. She can only be outside for a few minutes before she starts to have heat-induced attacks.* She has given up all hope and does not want to live any longer. She thinks she only have a few months left, but none of us have any idea. She can barely swallow, so she is limited in the amount of pills she takes a day. The exhaustion from going to a million different doctors and trying a million different remedies has gotten to her. 

Essentially, I take care of her for 12 hours a day and my Dad takes care of her the other half of the day. I have complete college, and luckily, like a good lover of liberty, I didn't take out huge loans for school and everything was in budget. Unfortunately, I can't actually get a job because of how much time has to be devoted to taking care of her. I don't mind in the interim, since I'm not going to throw my Mom to the proverbial wolves in terms of care**, but I know it is going to be difficult explaining to an employer in an interview one day why, after school, I decided to only have a part-time job for a while and I have no internships. So that is my story. I am sure I am leaving out things. 


* Even though it is in a different context, Birdlady explains the phenomenon here: 


** This is a whole topic that I could write pages on. In short: We have gone every possible route of finding care for her, and none of them are sufficient. The stories I have are almost unbelievable. Had I not witnessed it myself, I would not believe my stories.

----------


## angelatc

I can't even begin to tell you how much I respect you right now.  You are the living, breathing definition of "manning up." 

I just wish you and your family didn't have to go through this.

----------


## Birdlady

@TCE
I am soo sorry to hear this.  Reading your post, I nearly broke down because I know what it is like to be told to do this and that and yet have nothing helps...I'm no where near as bad as your mom. I can't even begin to understand what she is going through, but I do understand what it is like to have a chronic/incurable illness. Many people mean well, but they have a hard time understanding that taking vitamins, supplements or some weird concoction is not the cure for every ailment. Lots of people on this very forum are guilty of it and I like calling them out...  

I don't really have any advice for you and I'm sure you've done so much research your head is spinning with unnecessary knowledge. lol  

The reason I have no advice is because I've been trying to fix myself for over 7 years now and nothing has really helped much. Still have heat intolerance as evident by the video you posted. Thanks btw! I've gone so far down the rabbit hole, I got genetic testing done and I'm pursuing a lead right now and waiting to hear back from various researchers. But at the end of the day, even finding out I have a genetic mutation, doesn't help me feel any better. I keep going back and forth...Is it really worth the money, time and agitation of seeing doctors. I don't know anymore... I completely understand how your mom feels. 

I was never much of a spiritual person, but in the past 6-8 months things have changed for me. Take your mother to healing services and have people lay their hands on her. God can heal. I know of a woman who was healed of the very condition I have! If you are open to the idea, check out Dan Mohler on Youtube.

Be sure to take some time for yourself. I know that's hard, but keep your own strength up. God bless you and your family.

----------


## TCE

Hey BL, I would have actually been a member of the vitamin and supplement crowd a few years ago before I tried everything known to man and nothing helped my Mom. I have tried some supplements on myself for everyday use and I can report that some supplements actually do what they say they're supposed to, but on the whole, it appears that alternative therapies are not the magic bullet for every ill. Everything must be looked upon with skepticism until it has been shown to work, in your case, especially with iodine! 

I absolutely know where you're coming from. After reading article after article combined with books, audio, video, etc, I have serious ALS-research fatigue. 

As I said above and on a +Rep, I do read your blog and keep up with your story/videos. I especially enjoyed your ironic Evanescence cover. I hope you do keep fighting and find something, anything, that helps.

EDIT: My favorite video of yours, would be awesome to here more about your personal life/husband:

----------


## anaconda

> I can't even begin to tell you how much I respect you right now.  You are the living, breathing definition of "manning up." 
> 
> I just wish you and your family didn't have to go through this.


My thoughts exactly. Helping your Mom will bring you great peace of mind well down the road, in addition to the great asset it is to her presently.

I just saw this thread this evening for the first time. I glanced through and I didn't see any mention of Stephen Hawking. I wonder if his case warrants some inspection? He was diagnosed over half a century ago and is apparently still doing cutting edge physics.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Hawking

----------


## rp4prez

Just got back from the kick off for this.

http://web.alsa.org/site/PageServer?...me=WLK_landing

They are awesome.

----------


## farreri

The *The Healing Codes* business partner used that techniques to cure his Lou Gehrigs Disease...


*Dr. Ben Johnsons Reply on Lou Gehrigs Disease (ALS)*
http://www.thehealingcodes.com/FAQs/bensreplyonals.htm

*How Dr Ben Johnson Overcame Lou Gehrig's Disease*
"After only three months of practicing this revolutionary new therapy, my Lou Gehrigs Disease was 100% gone. I have been symptom-free since March 2004"
http://www.naturalhealthnz.net/lou-gehrigs-disease.html


That techniques is listed in my comprehensive energy psychology thread here.

----------


## pcgame

.........

----------


## Birdlady

TCE
I've been meaning to do a video on just that, but never got around to it. I wanted my hubby in it with me, but that probably won't happen. He's not much for the camera these days since getting sick. With both of us being sick, it really freaking sucks. I can't lie and make up some fairy tale story. Some days I am angry about it. Other days I am depressed. My hubby and I must have an amazing bond because through it all we have stuck by each other.  We spend a lot of time together. Most couples wouldn't have survived! haaha!

----------


## TCE

@Anaconda: His is considered a rare form that is very slow-progressing. 

@ferrari: She won't try anything anymore. 

@pcgame: We tried mega doses of vitamins for quite a while and nothing ever changed. She won't actually go to anymore doctors.

@Birdlady: That's unfortunate on the video end, but hey, it's really cool that your marriage has managed to survive all of the trials and tribulations.

----------


## donnay

> We tried mega doses of vitamins for quite a while and nothing ever changed. She won't actually go to anymore doctors.


I am a firm believer that vitamins and minerals are the answer to chronic illnesses.  However, one must find the purist pharmaceutical grades.  There are plenty of companies out there.  I, personally, like Dr. Wallach's company Youngevity.  Too many vitamin/mineral companies use an over abundance of fillers, and that in of itself can be a detriment to the person.  90 essential vitamins and minerals are what the body needs daily.  You cannot get it through food.

I also like that you can get the vitamins and minerals to drink rather than taking pills (which I hate with a passion).

http://www.wallachonline.com/


I pray that your mother will find some relief and live a long healthy life in the process.

----------


## Birdlady

Donnay I like you, but honest to GOD it is not that easy. Please understand this and know that not all people become magically cured by supplements. You can believe a vitamin is going to work, but it does not mean it will. You can read on a website that it helps and prevents x, y, z conditions and it doesn't mean it will. 

Not all chronic illness states are that simple because I look at everything my husband and I have tried. We could open up a second iherb store with the amount of vitamins, supplements and herbs in our house. That is one video I am going to make very soon. I am going to show all of the supplements, vitamins and crap that I wasted my time on and it did nothing but injure my husband. He was doing better, but then took a digestive supplement that put him where he is today. People need to respect these supplements. I've had more negative side effects from supplements than I have rx drugs. 

I assume you are talking about Tangy tangerine, it honestly is not that good of a product for how expensive it is...It doesn't even use the active forms of vitamins and the amount of vitamins in it are really really tiny. Some examples, 100mg of potassium, 500mcg of cyanocobalamin, 400mcg of folic acid, 2mg of Copper....ugh! You get 3X's that much potassium in one serving of potato chis...No exaggeration! 500mcg of B12 is sooo very little and many docs say to avoid the cyanoB12 form. In addition lots of people have MTHFR mutations and folic acid is the last thing you want to take especially since most people are getting a ton of it in enriched foods. And lastly, I would never take a multi with copper or iron in it. I know of a ton of people who have an overload of copper and iron. You can be doing more harm than good. 




> I am a firm believer that vitamins and minerals are the answer to chronic illnesses.  However, one must find the purist pharmaceutical grades.  There are plenty of companies out there.  I, personally, like Dr. Wallach's company Youngevity.  Too many vitamin/mineral companies use an over abundance of fillers, and that in of itself can be a detriment to the person.  90 essential vitamins and minerals are what the body needs daily.  You cannot get it through food.
> 
> I also like that you can get the vitamins and minerals to drink rather than taking pills (which I hate with a passion).
> 
> http://www.wallachonline.com/
> 
> 
> I pray that your mother will find some relief and live a long healthy life in the process.

----------


## rpwi

> I am a firm believer that vitamins and minerals are the answer to chronic illnesses.


I've done a ton of research and read a ton of books on alt-medicine.  In fact I've even created my own natural cures website...and the more I research, the more I'm convinced that a number of alt cures are mostly placebos. This is not a bad thing!  The power of the placebo is HUGE when you understand quantum mechanics (highly suggest people read the 'Holographic Universe').  The problem with the placebo is that it inevitably the symptoms return or come back in a different part of the body.  Surgery and drugs are some of the most popular placebos around!  To-date the medical industry has not wrapped their head around the placebo concept and why it is so effective.

The key to long term recovery...is strangely enough our emotions.  Reality is somewhat recursive and symbolic.  While seemingly fantastic...matter appears to by a symbolic representation of our emotions and not vice-versa.  And emotions are symbolic of higher thoughts and so forth.  In a dark/secret part of our mind...we LIKE to be sick.  It may give us certain amount attention, time off of work, can provide victomhood status, etc...

Those that have understood this secret have had fantastic success in the alt-cure department.  This includes AIM (which is in essence electronic homeopathy but it focuses on the negative emotions attached to each ailment).  

It also includes psychosomatic medicine or TMS.  This is the stuff Howard Stern, John Stossel and MANY others are raving about.  Made popular by Dr. John Sarno, the premise is that much of our suffering comes from repressing unconscious anger and the body in order cover up these embarrassing emotions manifests them in the physical body instead.  Starting with back and joint pain...Sarno had incredible success for patients who even had diagnosed structural defects!  Great 20/20 story on the subject: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsR4wydiIBI

The interesting thing is that while Dr. Sarno specialized in back and joint pain...people were (just be reading his books and realizing where the pain was coming from) made miraculous recovery in other areas...like from prostate issues, carpal tunnel, blood pressure issues and a host of other seemingly unrelated matters.  The gist of psychosomatic medicine is that people first educate themselves of how the mind can and does create physical problems (which is well documented).  This can be done by reading his books (like 'The Divided Mind').  Patients then need to start addressing their emotional issues.  A diary on emotional matters of the day (encouraged to lengthy) can help a lot.  As can psychotherapy (if done by competent therapists).  In a couple of weeks...it is quite common for people just to see their symptoms vanish.

Taking psychosomatic medicine to a very advanced step (not for everybody) probably entails a more nuanced metaphysical understanding of the mind/ego relationship.  'A Course in Miracles' is a good study on this issue.  People who have taken the lessons in the course...have had miraculous changes in their life (like not having to wear glasses anymore to say the least...).  

Seems far out...but this stuff works.  Stop repressing your bad emotions, heal them up...and odly enough the body will follow.  

TCE...don't if you are interested or not...but in Louise L. Hay who has mapped out these correlations...says ALS corresponds with a 'fear of success'.  I would put NOT Louise Hay in the same level as the other three sources I listed...but it is food for thought...and your mom might consider taking a more therapeutic approach.  If you emailed AIM and asked for a consultation, they would probably have a more scientific mapping/correlation of ALS and the corresponding trouble emotion.

----------


## mike6623

My aunt had it and just recently passed. It was sad, it seemed like within 4 months she was bedridden. Couldn'ttalk, walk, nothing. I am not sure about effectivetreatment, but they had money and went to the best hospitals. Sorry man, wish the best, but that is my experience. It's a nasty disease.

----------


## farreri

> @ferrari: She won't try anything anymore.


That's unfortunate.  Her only solution may be something like this:

*http://www.aimprogram.com/aboutaim.php*

See my sticky thread above where I posted more info on this.  All you do is send them a relatively recent photo of her and they do the rest.  I think the program is about $80 a month.  The program may seem "way out there" for some, but their theory is based on Quantum Physics and it's not too much per month to try it out for a month or two.  Nothing to lose at this point it seems.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Is there a known cause of ALS? From what little I have read, it is another "disease" that is defined by it's symptoms, without knowing specific causes, and there is no definitive test.

ALS seems to be pretty well defined, and not as much of a mystery as some other, newer disorders. Though one has to wonder if any of these disorders are related, especially the cause.

Some of those other disorders are mentioned in this thread (madcow, CJD, PSP) :

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-brain-disease

----------


## donnay

> Donnay I like you, but honest to GOD it is not that easy. Please understand this and know that not all people become magically cured by supplements. You can believe a vitamin is going to work, but it does not mean it will. You can read on a website that it helps and prevents x, y, z conditions and it doesn't mean it will. 
> 
> Not all chronic illness states are that simple because I look at everything my husband and I have tried. We could open up a second iherb store with the amount of vitamins, supplements and herbs in our house. That is one video I am going to make very soon. I am going to show all of the supplements, vitamins and crap that I wasted my time on and it did nothing but injure my husband. He was doing better, but then took a digestive supplement that put him where he is today. People need to respect these supplements. I've had more negative side effects from supplements than I have rx drugs. 
> 
> I assume you are talking about Tangy tangerine, it honestly is not that good of a product for how expensive it is...It doesn't even use the active forms of vitamins and the amount of vitamins in it are really really tiny. Some examples, 100mg of potassium, 500mcg of cyanocobalamin, 400mcg of folic acid, 2mg of Copper....ugh! You get 3X's that much potassium in one serving of potato chis...No exaggeration! 500mcg of B12 is sooo very little and many docs say to avoid the cyanoB12 form. In addition lots of people have MTHFR mutations and folic acid is the last thing you want to take especially since most people are getting a ton of it in enriched foods. And lastly, I would never take a multi with copper or iron in it. I know of a ton of people who have an overload of copper and iron. You can be doing more harm than good.


Birdlady,

Have you listened to any of Dr. Wallach's lectures, videos or books?  He has the experience and proof to back up what he says.  We have been taken down a road so many people have been scammed by.  You get scammed over and over again, it is not surprising that a simple thing like 90 essential vitamins and minerals seems rather far-fetched.

I have done plenty of research because I have family members who are chronically ill.  The thing is, you have to be committed to it.  You cannot just do a little bit and expect miracles.  In some cases it takes 90 or more days to start feeling better--in other cases it takes nearly a year for the body to heal the damages.  Sometimes, it gets worse before it gets better--usually that is the body trying to purge all the poisons and regulate.  People freak out when they feel this way, and immediate stop the treatments because they think it is making them worse.  I have seen it done many times.  I, myself, am guilty of it.

Nevertheless, 90 essential vitamins and minerals are key.  When your body doesn't have them, it tries hard to help, but then things start breaking down.  It happens to people as they get older, the body is not as resilient as it was when we are younger.  Therefore we think as we get older, this is just old age, when in many cases it is not.  

Our farmlands have been depleted of so many minerals.  You cannot possibly get these vitamins and minerals from your daily diet.  If you look at the statistics, alone, of Vitamin D deficiencies, in the country it is staggering.  This includes states where most people get a lot of sun.  Black people, for instance, are extremely Vitamin D deficient.  Do some research, as I did and you will find that this is true.

I cannot emphasis enough that what Dr. Wallach teaches about deficiencies is, in fact, a major problem in our society.  To have the freedom of not being beholden to Big p*HARM*a is truly emancipating.  So many people rely on Big p*HARM*a and it saddens me.  Because much of what I have research proves to me, that Big p*HARM*a is the very reason so many people are sick.

I wish you well and hope that some day you will not have to live with chronic illness, because a medical doctor say you have to.

----------


## pcgame

............

----------


## Birdlady

Donnay,

I have been committed. I used to think the same as you many years ago when I first started down my health journey. I used to judge those who were not getting better and thought it was their fault. They didn't try hard enough. They didn't take the right vitamins. They didn't give it enough time to work. Well after 7 years of not having much success with the very vitamins I was telling people to take, I realized how much of a hypocrite I had become! All I have done is collect a bunch of vitamins that do not work. That give me heart palpitations, bone pain, anxiety, tremors, severe hives and some have even sent me to the ER. Despite not knowing a single person cured by POTS with supplements etc, I still thought I was going to be the first one...Talk about being full of myself! 

Does this mean I tell people NOT to try supplements. Absolutely not, but speaking as if these supplements are the cure all for all chronic illness is so far from the truth. Have you ever thought of the potential consequences of telling people what supplements to take? Especially since you really do not know anything about the person on the other side of the keyboard?

The only woman I know who was cured of POTS was healed by God. She did not take any supplements, medicine or anything to get better. A man laid his hands on this lady and she was instantly cured and has been for over a year. 

I'm really having a hard time understanding your last statement. It's as if you think I want this, but that's so far from the truth. It makes me sad for you, that you actually think that way about me. But I forgive you for it is hard to understand what it is like to have a chronic illness when you do not have one yourself.

----------


## tttppp

> Donnay,
> 
> I have been committed. I used to think the same as you many years ago when I first started down my health journey. I used to judge those who were not getting better and thought it was their fault. They didn't try hard enough. They didn't take the right vitamins. They didn't give it enough time to work. Well after 7 years of not having much success with the very vitamins I was telling people to take, I realized how much of a hypocrite I had become! All I have done is collect a bunch of vitamins that do not work. That give me heart palpitations, bone pain, anxiety, tremors, severe hives and some have even sent me to the ER. Despite not knowing a single person cured by POTS with supplements etc, I still thought I was going to be the first one...Talk about being full of myself! 
> 
> Does this mean I tell people NOT to try supplements. Absolutely not, but speaking as if these supplements are the cure all for all chronic illness is so far from the truth. Have you ever thought of the potential consequences of telling people what supplements to take? Especially since you really do not know anything about the person on the other side of the keyboard?
> 
> The only woman I know who was cured of POTS was healed by God. She did not take any supplements, medicine or anything to get better. A man laid his hands on this lady and she was instantly cured and has been for over a year. 
> 
> I'm really having a hard time understanding your last statement. It's as if you think I want this, but that's so far from the truth. It makes me sad for you, that you actually think that way about me. But I forgive you for it is hard to understand what it is like to have a chronic illness when you do not have one yourself.


What condition do you have? That sounds fixable.

----------


## donnay

> Donnay,
> 
> I have been committed. I used to think the same as you many years ago when I first started down my health journey. I used to judge those who were not getting better and thought it was their fault. They didn't try hard enough. They didn't take the right vitamins. They didn't give it enough time to work. Well after 7 years of not having much success with the very vitamins I was telling people to take, I realized how much of a hypocrite I had become! All I have done is collect a bunch of vitamins that do not work. That give me heart palpitations, bone pain, anxiety, tremors, severe hives and some have even sent me to the ER. Despite not knowing a single person cured by POTS with supplements etc, I still thought I was going to be the first one...Talk about being full of myself!


That is exactly what I was talking about above.  




> I am a firm believer that vitamins and minerals are the answer to chronic illnesses. However, one must find the purist pharmaceutical grades. There are plenty of companies out there. I, personally, like Dr. Wallach's company Youngevity. Too many vitamin/mineral companies use an over abundance of fillers, and that in of itself can be a detriment to the person. 90 essential vitamins and minerals are what the body needs daily. You cannot get it through food.




Our bodies need about 90 different vitamins and minerals, most of them in trace quantities. A deficiency of any mineral will give rise to disease. For example, according to Dr. Joel Wallach, calcium deficiency is responsible for over 140 different diseases. In Dr. Wallach's book, "Rare Earths Forbidden Cures," He shows how the results of mineral deficiencies can bring on illnesses. The soil that food is grown in is depleted of minerals, fertilizer only replaces three of them (nitrogen, potassium, and phosphorus), and typical mineral supplements may/can be hard to digest. Intake of plant-derived liquid colloidal minerals might be what your body needs.


This is definitely worth a listen:






> Absolutely not, but speaking as if these supplements are the cure all for all chronic illness is so far from the truth. Have you ever thought of the potential consequences of telling people what supplements to take? Especially since you really do not know anything about the person on the other side of the keyboard?


First off, I am not telling anyone to do anything.  So please do not put words in my mouth.  What I am putting up is my research and I hope others will follow suit and do the necessary research themselves.  I do take umbrage, at the fact, that you make it sound like I am talking down to people and acting like a know-it-all.  That is the furthest from the truth.  I want to help people get away from the allopathic let downs.  Most allopathic doctors are not interested in curing people, as much as they are willing to treat illness and keep them strung along as a nice meal ticket.  It helps Big p*Harm*a as well.

Dr. Wallach has found that you need 90 nutrients a day--you need 60 minerals; 16 vitamins; 12 essential Amino acids (or protein building blocks); 3 essential fatty acids = 90 nutrients in your diet everyday.  If you don't, you are going to get a deficiency disease if you do not have them in complete numbers and optimal amounts.   Could finding cures be so simply--bah humbug!  Right?  While I understand your cynicism, and empathize with you, I am not ever going to give up hope--whether it be from God Almighty, himself, or whether it be from someone helping you to look in the right direction.  Dr. Wallach has done that for me and my family.  I was just hoping to pass this information to others.

----------

